# Lissajous Figuren zeichnen



## ASA (26. Apr 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich hab ein Problem: Ich muss ein Programm schreiben das 2D Lissajou Figuren zeichnet. Das Ganze soll eine Model-View-Controller Form haben. Ich hab soweit schon alles, nur weis ich eben nicht wie die Formel für diese Formen aussehen muss... Der Wikipedia Eintrag hilft mir da leider auch nicht viel weiter. Check ich einfach nicht 

Jedenfalls stehen mir vier JSlider zur Verfügung mit denen sich die Form ändern lässt.

Grüße,
ASA


----------



## matt2 (4. Mai 2008)

Eventuell hilft dir Wikipedia nicht weiter, weil du zum Darstellen von Lissajus figuren nicht eine Formel, sondern zwei Formeln benötigst: eine Formel für die X Position (abhängig von t) und eine für die Y Position (ebenfalls abhängig von t), wobei t eine Zeitskala ist, die du nach jedem gezeichneten Punkt um 1 inkrementierst. 

hier etwas beispielcode: 

```
int xAmplitude, xFrequency, yAmplitude, yFrequency // diese vier Werte regelst du mit slidern
int x, y; 
for(int t=0; t<1000; t++) {
 x = xAmplitude * Math.sin(xFrequency * t);
 y = yAmplitude * Math.sin(yFrequency * t);
 drawPoint(x, y); 
}
```
beachte bitte, dass t keinen festen endwert hat. Die Parameter der Lissajous figur bestimmen diesen. Leider kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob es eine formel gibt, um diesen endwert zu berechnen.


----------

